# Slow Broadband Speed



## n2casey (Dec 10, 2006)

Friends, I got my broadband connection (900 ul) yesterday.   

But the speed is very slow. It is just 13-14 KBps for downloading. As I think it must be 28-29 KBps at least.
I searched for any solution but the only thing I got was to configure modem somewhat like using IP 196.168.1.1/2 .... but it doesn't work coz that IP was not found over the net.
Does anyone can tell me how can I improve my broadband speed.

One more thing, is there any difference in 900 UL & 900 UL Plus?


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 10, 2006)

firstly wat are you downloading??? and how??
(hmmm... you talking bout port forwarding??)


----------



## n2casey (Dec 10, 2006)

I use opera & mozila for downloading. I download trial versions, free versions of softwares (large in size too e.g. Acronis True Image, Auto Patcher Full etc.).
I know there is another thread running for such prob but the only advice given there is to use torrents. I don't want torrents for d/l.

One more thing to mention here. I have connected my ADSL Router (SmartAX MT882) with USB & it is showing that the USB connection has limited or no connectivity. Then also I m able to connect & d/l at 12-13 KBps.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2006)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> firstly wat are you downloading??? and how??



right question...  



> I got was to configure modem somewhat like using IP 196.168.1.1/2 .... but it doesn't work coz that IP was not found over the net.



whats ur connection interface LAN or USB ??

in any way Go to network connection and then asign the IP addresses in LAN adopter whether its Ethernet or USB...

IP - 192.168.1.xx (any number apart from 0 and 1 and up to 255)
Subnet - 255.255.255.0
Default Getway - 192.168.1.1

Primary DNS - 61.0.0.5
Alternet DNS - 61.1.96.71

now u should be able to access the configuration panel (*192.168.1.1/)...


----------



## n2casey (Dec 10, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> IP - 192.168.1.xx (any number apart from 0 and 1 and up to 255)
> 
> now u should be able to access the configuration panel (*192.168.1.1/)...




That works Saurav. I assigned xx other than 0 & 1, & it works. When I was searching I got the solution as assigning xx as 1, & that was making a prob.
Anyway , thx for help. I will check my speed & will tell later about it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2006)

> When I was searching I got the solution as assigning xx as 1, & that was making a prob.



well *192.168.1.1* is the default IP of the Modems which comes with BSNL... so yeah its suppose to couse IP conflict...


----------



## n2casey (Dec 10, 2006)

OK. I accessed configuration panel & checked the settings.

Suggested settings to increase speed, r

PVC Number - PVC-0
Wan Type - RFC2684Bridged
VPI/VCI - 0/35
Encap. - LLC

but my modem have all these settings so nothing to b change & still the d/l speed is 12-13 KBps.

Now what can I do to increase the speed?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 11, 2006)

> but my modem have all these settings so nothing to b change & still the d/l speed is 12-13 KBps.



test with many sites and many type of download...

make sure u r using a Download Manager for this tests.. use Symantec (Download the offline update) or Microsoft (Windows Media player) or Google (Google earth) to test ur speed...

ping BSNL DNS, 61.1.96.71, 61.0.0.5 to see whether u r facing any data loss or not...

....

as if all these tests results comes -ve u dont have much option rather fileing a complain at BSNL's end... 

P.S. make sure no spyware / virus / or any autometic update is eating all the bandwidth...


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 11, 2006)

well try TCP optimizer...available on speedguide.net it'll configure ur settings to inch perfect....also some tweaks available there do try them...
__________
n one thing more do post ur speed test.....u can try speedguide.net


----------



## joelf15 (Dec 11, 2006)

but hey whts ur speed connection??128 or 256 or 192???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 11, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> does this THING really increase ur SPEED ?



well if u are with 256 plan and getting speeds bellow 15 then u might try..

but i have seen BSNL modems are very simple internet surfing u dont need any advance tweek... at least with default settings i can run at my highest speed with Torrent / and any download... without any port forwarding so any such config...


----------



## : SPiRiT : (Dec 14, 2006)

Google around for "Cablenut" it WILL help u increase uer download speed to about 30 to 40kbps(for 256kbps- dataone)


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 14, 2006)

Oooooo man do I miss the Correct Button .... So many suggestions and no idea which one actually clicks ...


----------



## dissel (Dec 14, 2006)

I am using UL 900 Plus with MT882 modem(But i use Lan Card).....and the  browser(Opera/FF2/K-Melon) download speed is 29-30 Kb/s ....and in torrent (utorrent) it usually 30-32 kb/s depends on the torrent file health.


@n2casey If the speed goes down....and if there is no fault in your side then the problem lies in the ISP side.....and i think there is no software tweak will help to increase your line speed.  

Call them or wait....your line will be Ok soon.

In my place, in the month of NOV there was a major drop-down and those days i will got only 3-5 kb/s download speed.


----------



## digiFriend (Dec 14, 2006)

bsnl broadand  is having lots of problem at my place. it was hell november, now during december the problems has continued. bsnl customer service have said they have problems and said  not reset modem.
from your side check that phone wire and you are getting clearer dial tone or not.


----------



## techtronic (Dec 14, 2006)

Please check you *SNR (Signal to Nosie Ratio) *

If its below 25.
you might definitely experience severe disconnections 
inspite of getting average download speeds


----------



## n2casey (Dec 15, 2006)

OK friends. At last I have improved my Broadband speed & now I have 29-32 KBps download speed.  

Members having same prob as mine can try, what I have done.

Configure ur Modem as told here.

I just followed the second part "*Configuring BSNL Dataone on SmartAX MT882 ADSL Router*" only.

Next, download all patches including TCP Optimizer & @ Home Speed Patch from here.

Apply all patches (be careful, don't apply 98/ME patch in 2K/XP & vice varsa), & restart ur system.

Now create a new connection from Control Panel & try to watch the difference.

I m not posting this in tutorial section coz I m not sure that it will work or not for u.


----------



## reddick (Dec 16, 2006)

Which bb company conn. u have...Report to their cc n it's their headache to solve ur problem  Hope it works


----------



## dissel (Dec 16, 2006)

reddick said:
			
		

> Which bb company conn. u have...Report to their cc n it's their headache to solve ur problem  Hope it works



Hope you don't know the BSNL's Official.....Help Desk....and so on.

They know nothing what to do or not....sometime customer know better than the official person. 
If they can't solve anything they point out the problem. "Your computer is affected by virus and you must re-format it".

Sometime they insists FULL HDD format to delete all the partition and so on....

but my above statement does not mean the DataOne is not good....It truly Rocks when it is in ideal condition.

that's all my experience....it may vary man to man .....place to place


----------

